# new chris aceto article on empty stomach cardio



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

as the title says

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/nutrition/3630-chris-aceto-university-nutritionist-or-the-guru.html


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Very interesting read, Im pleased I started fasted cardio a few days ago now!


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Good article and covers many of the areas we are interested in... retaining muscle and burning fat.

I guess the reason why testosterone is high in the morning is... the produces it at 3am onwards - so it's there to be used to keep mass while you (as a caveman) hunt for brekkie....

So following this fasted cardio regime.... if one were to consume water with yohimbine/clen/eca or other fast buster to target those fat receptors, you MUST be onto a winner with all round fat loss.

*edit*

Oh and I have a memory that says post workout CV shoudl be limited to 20mins.... to prevent catabolism eating away your hard earned.


----------

